# Fl Keys backcountry question(s)



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are two monofilament choices you can't go wrong with.... For years and years most that I knew simply used Ande premium line (whatever color they had in stock..). I always made a point of using one color for a particular line size since I had to fill many reels and it was sure handy to look at a clear spool and know it was 10lb line, while that pink one was 12lb - you get the idea... Buy the half pound spool and you'll have enough line to fill and re-fill that reel for a few years...

In recent years, though, I've pretty much switched over the Sufix Superior (a co-filament line) with great results.

Any time you see manufacturers touting fluorocarbon lines - it's mostly hype.. Now Fluorocarbon for leaders -that's another story entirely...


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

Are you going to be tossing artificials, live or dead bait, or all of the above?

IMHO, for backcountry/inshore fishing you need at least three rods (1x 10-12lb, 1x med 15-20lb and 1x 20-30lb) so you can be ready for any opportunity that presents itself.

Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

All good advice. Myself, the rig I use more than any in the back is the 6lb. Should be a nice compiment to the setup you just purchased. Any fairly decent 6'6" - 7' ML/rod with enough backbone, and a 2500 (I use Daiwa) reel. You should be able to put together a decent combo for $175-200 if ya shop round. Spooled with 3-4lb diameter rope/braid, which is like 12-15 lb mono break strength (give or take). Light enough to cast a mile, and plenty strong and sporty for what you'll be fishing for. Most of the snook, reds, trout, jacks, snapper, Tripletail, etc. are under 10lbs anyway. You can go up to an 8lb, but IMO, not that much a difference between the new 2500 and 3000 series Daiwas. The rod will have some more backbone. It seems all the tackle these days is getting scaled down. I rarely pick up the 10 lb outfit unless I'm fishing for larger Tarpon, big girl Snook, Grouper...tight lines!


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice so far. A guide friend of mine, Capt. Chris Hanson of Scales Two Tales Charters, reached out on Facebook. He's gonna get me setup as he's already picked up some new lines for his rigs. I'll also be taking him some of my dad's rods to fix. He does it on the side and his work is impeccable. Highly trustworthy.

The rod/reel is already bought. Should be here Friday. There were 3 size options. 6'6", 7', and 7'6". I went with a 7' rod for more reach, than the 6'6", but not too big that it's a hassle around small creeks. It'll also fit into my rod locker. It's the Okuma Ricky Red. RTX reel. 

My father used to own the Chevron, that's on the corner of Palm Drive and Krome Ave., in Fl. City. He actually had it built back in '88. He became good friends with a lot of the guides that stopped there, for fuel, before trailering out to Flamingo or down to the Keys; Capt. Murphy being one of them. When I saw he was coming out with that series of rod, I knew I wanted one.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've spent many a morning at that gas station waiting for my anglers to show up... It's called Dion's Quik Mart these days (and for some years now...). Very well run place.... and exactly 50 miles from the ramp at Flamingo....


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

My father's company, Bishop Bros. Chevron, sold to Dion's some 15+ years ago. I wanna say in 2000. Lots of memories in that lil' store.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

lemaymiami said:


> that gas station called Dion's Quik Mart these days Very well run place...


just be careful when paying at the pump with a cc. Two different cards on two separate weekends got duplicated and someone went shopping!.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I swear that every gas station is under threat from skimming... The few cards I have are monitored very closely - by the card companies themselves for that sort of stuff. As a high end user (average 14 gallons for my old Maverick, clocking a 70 mile round trip most days, plus a similar amount for my tow vehicle every day that I work, since I'm exactly 93 miles from the ramp at either Flamingo or Chocoloskee.. one way..). Rack up nearly $ 80 to $100 per day (depending on fuel prices...), day after day and even the stations themselves start looking closely at you...

Just the way it is - down here in paradise... Where every scammer and his (or her) family ends up eventually...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Here are two monofilament choices you can't go wrong with.... For years and years most that I knew simply used Ande premium line (whatever color they had in stock..). I always made a point of using one color for a particular line size since I had to fill many reels and it was sure handy to look at a clear spool and know it was 10lb line, while that pink one was 12lb - you get the idea... Buy the half pound spool and you'll have enough line to fill and re-fill that reel for a few years...
> 
> In recent years, though, I've pretty much switched over the Sufix Superior (a co-filament line) with great results.
> 
> Any time you see manufacturers touting fluorocarbon lines - it's mostly hype.. Now Fluorocarbon for leaders -that's another story entirely...


Suffix makes good line. Around abrasive stuff Berkeley big game in 12# is not bad.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Here are two monofilament choices you can't go wrong with.... For years and years most that I knew simply used Ande premium line (whatever color they had in stock..). I always made a point of using one color for a particular line size since I had to fill many reels and it was sure handy to look at a clear spool and know it was 10lb line, while that pink one was 12lb - you get the idea... Buy the half pound spool and you'll have enough line to fill and re-fill that reel for a few years...
> 
> In recent years, though, I've pretty much switched over the Sufix Superior (a co-filament line) with great results.
> 
> Any time you see manufacturers touting fluorocarbon lines - it's mostly hype.. Now Fluorocarbon for leaders -that's another story entirely...



Bob,

What advice do you give your novice anglers regarding braid vs mono and preventing tangoes, wind knots , etc?


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> Thanks for all the advice so far. A guide friend of mine, Capt. Chris Hanson of Scales Two Tales Charters, reached out on Facebook. He's gonna get me setup as he's already picked up some new lines for his rigs. I'll also be taking him some of my dad's rods to fix. He does it on the side and his work is impeccable. Highly trustworthy.
> 
> The rod/reel is already bought. Should be here Friday. There were 3 size options. 6'6", 7', and 7'6". I went with a 7' rod for more reach, than the 6'6", but not too big that it's a hassle around small creeks. It'll also fit into my rod locker. It's the Okuma Ricky Red. RTX reel.
> 
> My father used to own the Chevron, that's on the corner of Palm Drive and Krome Ave., in Fl. City. He actually had it built back in '88. He became good friends with a lot of the guides that stopped there, for fuel, before trailering out to Flamingo or down to the Keys; Capt. Murphy being one of them. When I saw he was coming out with that series of rod, I knew I wanted one.



I remember when that gas station was built. That’s where me and my dad stopped right after getting bait to load up on the last minutes snacks soda, etc. A lot of guides stopped there back in the day. I haven’t been back in that area in many years. I recall a bait shop on the west side of Krome Avenue, near that gas station and we would get bait there. Sadly I don’t recall the name.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

hawkeye said:


> I recall a bait shop on the west side of Krome Avenue, near that gas station and we would get bait there. Sadly I don’t recall the name.


You may be thinking of A-OK Bait and Tackle. It was about a mile N of my dad's station. Sadly, it's now a pawn shop. A-OK moved, heavily downsized, and is basically a fish market only.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

A-OK. Wow. That’s it. I believe the proprietor was Bob. Remember getting there 5am on saturdays or Sunday , rain or shine., blurry eyed with my dad. Snack on a pint of milk and the tiny powdered donuts from the chevron, nap after the gate at the Enp entrance...that’s was our routine from the early 80’s to the mid 90’s. Brings a tear to my eye. And of course on the way back , key lime shake for me and a mamey shake for my dad. Brings a tear to my eye the good old days, so many good memories


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> You may be thinking of A-OK Bait and Tackle. It was about a mile N of my dad's station. Sadly, it's now a pawn shop. A-OK moved, heavily downsized, and is basically a fish market only.


Turnmelooseflkeys, do you live in Miami /homestead or keys? I lived in Miami for many years , living in Naples for over 20 yrs now. I exclusively fish the Naples and 10k area now. Thinking about crossing 41 and doing a flamingo trip sometime in the late fall. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Born and raised in Redland, west of Deadsted, in '85. Some call it the Redlands, but it's actually called Redland. Lived there from birth to 2001. Moved to the Keys full time in '01. Been here almost ever since. Only other place I've lived was Pensacola, for about a year during "college." College in quotes because I spent more time skipping class than going. That was in 2010.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A-Ok... that brings back memories - it was my go to when I had bookings at Flamingo.... I hung out my shingle in 1996 so I've been guiding a while. These days with Gulp products I'm only needing shrimp in the coldest part of the year and Don's is where everyone stops - if they're not headed down to the Keys and make Jack's their stop...


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> Born and raised in Redland, west of Deadsted, in '85. Some call it the Redlands, but it's actually called Redland. Lived there from birth to 2001. Moved to the Keys full time in '01. Been here almost ever since. Only other place I've lived was Pensacola, for about a year during "college." College in quotes because I spent more time skipping class than going. That was in 2010.


Ahhh the Redland. That’s right NOT Redlands!!! The land of endless mangoes and avocados. Tennessee St, Quail Roost, 192 St. My old haunting grounds in the late 80sand early 90s. I’m sure our paths crossed. I have a boyhood friend who lives in the area still. The good old days.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> A-Ok... that brings back memories - it was my go to when I had bookings at Flamingo.... I hung out my shingle in 1996 so I've been guiding a while. These days with Gulp products I'm only needing shrimp in the coldest part of the year and Don's is where everyone stops - if they're not headed down to the Keys and make Jack's their stop...


,
Bob,

I’m sure you remember Jacks - I believe that’s where the new racetrak gas station is? Also that seedy bar just a bit further south....do you guys remember the old concrete ramp that ENP had right off of us 1 in the key largo area? I’m not sure if it was Blackwater Sound or Little Blackwater Sound? There was also a gravel ramp to access Long Sound? I remember both. Great launch spots to fish the east side of the park. Great memories there. Wow!!


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

My father owned that property where Race Trac is now. If you ever saw anyone mowing that tall grass, with a riding mower and not a bush hog, it was me. He was gonna put a car wash there until Race Trac made an offer he couldn't refuse.

Fun fact: Race Trac wanted to incorporate their driveway with Jack's B&T. Jack's said no...at first. Race Trac came back and said, "That's fine, but we're gonna start selling bait too." Jack's caved and that's why you can access RT through Jack's B&T.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

hawkeye said:


> Also that seedy bar just a bit further south....do you guys remember the old concrete ramp that ENP had right off of us 1 in the key largo area? I’m not sure if it was Blackwater Sound or Little Blackwater Sound? There was also a gravel ramp to access Long Sound? I remember both. Great launch spots to fish the east side of the park. Great memories there. Wow!!


Last Chance is the bar. Sam's Hideaway is behind Race Trac.

Little Blackwater had the concrete ramp. They got rid of that when they re-did the Stretch.

There was also a gravel ramp, just S of the 1st passing zone, for freshwater fishing and airboating. That's gone now too since the Stretch redo. Then, there was the ramp at Aerojet for the canal itself, on the NE side. The SW side had the airboat ramp. After the Stretch redo, the airboat ramp is gone, and the Aerojet ramp is now on the SE side.

I'm not sure where Long Sound is. Can't recall ever hearing it. There was a gravel ramp, across from Manatee Bay and Barnes Sound. It lead into what the map is now calling Florida Bay. Is that Long Sound? That ramp is now gated off and is only accessed by officials. Here's a pic...


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

TurnLoose, and others, I remember all those ramps... Jacks and Last Chance, not to mention the make shift border put up when the Conch Republic suceeded from the union....

Lived in Key Largo, Sexton Cove, worked at Miami Airport... used to stop at Jacks to get a 12 pack most days to make it down the stretch. 

Who remember Chickens fruit stand just South of Last Chance...


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I remember reading ENP long term plan included opening up that ramp on US1 with a HP limit so small boats and skiffs could access the eastern part of the park. This was a few years back on the park website somewhere.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

ENP long term plans.... from where I stand that's just not very funny at all... 

We're now almost two years since the fish cutting station down at Flamingo was destroyed by hurricane Irma... and still not the slightest attempt to replace it... (not even two sawhorses with a sheet of plywood between them...). As a result we're up to our fannies in crocs these days at the inside ramp....

At least the new concessionaire for the Park seems to be really on the ball and upgrading all their services as fast as they can....


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> ENP long term plans.... from where I stand that's just not very funny at all...
> 
> We're now almost two years since the fish cutting station down at Flamingo was destroyed by hurricane Irma... and still not the slightest attempt to replace it... (not even two sawhorses with a sheet of plywood between them...). As a result we're up to our fannies in crocs these days at the inside ramp....
> 
> At least the new concessionaire for the Park seems to be really on the ball and upgrading all their services as fast as they can....


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> ...


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Okay, I remember to get to long sound there was a creek you had to go through. After that creek you could head west and fish the NE part of Florida bay. Had a gravel ramp, but never an issue with traction. Like you said that access went away during the road expansion. I remembered the first time I fished that area it was out of a 10’ Jon boat. Pretty shallow. The upper parts of the bay , particularly the NE would at times have fantastic fishing other times it was a desert.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> ENP long term plans.... from where I stand that's just not very funny at all...
> 
> We're now almost two years since the fish cutting station down at Flamingo was destroyed by hurricane Irma... and still not the slightest attempt to replace it... (not even two sawhorses with a sheet of plywood between them...). As a result we're up to our fannies in crocs these days at the inside ramp....
> 
> At least the new concessionaire for the Park seems to be really on the ball and upgrading all their services as fast as they can....



Bob,

When was the concrete dam at Flamingo installed?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

1980 or thereabouts... Lots of discussion back and forth and great big meeting with all concerned voicing their opinions... I was just learning bout the ‘glades and my fishing club was all for it...


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Yup, same place I figured it was. The gravel ramp is technically still there, it's just fenced off now.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

I haven’t been on card sound road in probably 20 years. I remember a bar or a restaurant near the bridge; shrimp , fish etc. is that place still there? I also remember house boats , shacks, etc. it was like a shanty town. Oh and the toll booth! Any of that stuff there now?


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

restaraunt is still there (Alabama Jack's), toll booth is gone now, blew down in Hurricane Irma. That ramp is also gated off now.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Like I said not sure what it looks like today but I also remember early/mid 80s fishing on the side of card sound road near the bridge and lush, turtle grass as far as the eye could see.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

The toll booth didn't "blow down" in Irma. It got man-handled, but the county already had plans for the Sunpass that's there now. Irma just moved it along quicker.

The "fishing village" was booted about 3 years ago now, maybe 4. The garbage got to be too much and the county booted them all. Also, all the boat ramps on Cardsound were blocked off from an abundance of garbage and day tripper problems. They've been blocked off for 2-3 years now.


----------

